# Divorced folks - Good story or bad story after 1 year?



## HELP ME. (Jun 10, 2009)

Just curious if most people who have gotten Divorced find it a good thing overall after the initial trauma or if it has ruined their lives and they regret, etc....

My one big concern is my kids and the other is $. If I go that route I will be using my savings to live due to the wonderful domestic relations system (i work full time and she doesn't....but could.....i suppose a court battle I could possibly win but $$$$ in lawyer fees later...) 

What about finding someone new? 

I know a lady at my work has been divorced for 15+ years and has been by herself ever since....

Post some stories if you have them please...


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

My divorce is almost a year old now...and my current marriage is almost six months...and we are having a baby. I'm happier than I have ever been in a very, very long time.

Live Life, No Regrets

Preacher


----------



## HELP ME. (Jun 10, 2009)

anyone else?


----------

